# Entrepreneur's visa



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

New York Times has an article on Spanish entrepreneurs visa, describing the experience of one of the first applicants: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/23/b...NextInCollection&region=Footer&pgtype=article


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

You beat me to it!  

This is BIG news for non-EU nationals who want to come to Spain to work: Law on Visas for Entrepreneurs


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Entrepreneurs*

"_The new law, known as the Ley de Emprendedores, is Spain’s latest effort to help domestic businesses and make the country more attractive to wealthy and talented people outside the European Union who want to start businesses, invest or work in the country. Once approved, recipients are allowed to move freely through most European Union countries."_

The most worrying part of this is the last sentence. Seems like a good way for non EU people to get into the EU by circumventing other countries safeguards.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it's good to know that the system is working - even better that it works so fast!!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Calas felices said:


> "_The most worrying part of this is the last sentence. Seems like a good way for non EU people to get into the EU by circumventing other countries safeguards._


_

Wow, Calas, perhaps you and your friends can figure out a way to keep out new entrepreneurial blood from your sacred EU soil. I'll bet those sneaky immigrants will probably demand that the Spaniards they hire actually work for their salaries. Que horror!_


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Wow, Calas, perhaps you and your friends can figure out a way to keep out new entrepreneurial blood from your sacred EU soil. *I'll bet those sneaky immigrants will probably demand that the Spaniards they hire actually work for their salaries.* Que horror!


Ouch! That left a mark. :boxing:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Wow, Calas, perhaps you and your friends can figure out a way to keep out new entrepreneurial blood from your sacred EU soil. I'll bet those sneaky immigrants* will probably demand that the Spaniards they hire actually work for their salaries. *Que horror!


What are you implying with that sentence because the way I'm reading it is that you think Spaniards don't work very hard?


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> I'll bet those sneaky immigrants will probably demand that the Spaniards they hire actually work for their salaries. Que horror!


While I have to agree that historic Spanish (and Spanish style in Latin America) bureaucracy overblown ad absurdum is a troublesome and irritating example of pretend work, let's not blame Spanish workers for it, as they did not create it. 

Experience with Spaniards working for global corporations taught me that Spanish workers are as hard working as any other. So I find this anti-Spanish barb unjust and uncalled for.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Anciana said:


> Experience with Spaniards working for global corporations taught me that Spanish workers are as hard working as any other. So I find this anti-Spanish barb unjust and uncalled for.


The statement was directed solely against any Spanish, or any EU denizen for that matter, who wants to keep out entrepreneurial foreigners, not Spanish in general. It was also a bit humorous, but then again, I think Spaniards suspicious of hard working entrepreneurs probably have little humor, so that the joke was lost on them.


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Calas felices said:


> The most worrying part of this is the last sentence. Seems like a good way for non EU people to get into the EU by circumventing other countries safeguards.


No matter what one things about non-EU people immigrating to EU, reading the article I get the impression that your concerns are at least, exaggerated. A non-EU entrepreneur must have a health insurance, a business plan and enough money to support him/herself and then gets a TEMPORARY visa. His/her business must be successful enough to at least support him/her for a visa to be extended. And successful entrepreneurs would/should be welcome anywhere at any time, shouldn't they.

BTW Sweden has that type of law for non-EU would be immigrants but the interest in it is visible mostly among serious high-tech entrepreneurs, as Sweden has a great infrastructure for it. And the asset requirement (the "enough" money to support himself) is an equivalent of a 3x gross average salary of a Swedish industrial worker - far beyond the means of an average fence jumper in search of his luck.


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Calas felices said:


> The most worrying part of this is the last sentence. Seems like a good way for non EU people to get into the EU by circumventing other countries safeguards.


No matter what one things about non-EU people immigrating to EU, reading the article I get the impression that your concerns are at least exaggerated. A non-EU entrepreneur must have a health insurance, a business plan and enough money to support him/herself and then gets a TEMPORARY visa. 

His/her business must be successful enough to at least support him/her for a visa to be extended. And successful entrepreneurs would/should be welcome anywhere at any time, shouldn't they?

BTW Sweden has that type of law for non-EU would be immigrants, and the interest in it is visible mostly among serious high-tech entrepreneurs, as Sweden has a great infrastructure for it. And the asset requirement (the "enough" money to support himself) is an equivalent of a 3x gross average salary of a Swedish industrial worker - far beyond the means of an average fence jumper in search of his luck.


----------

